# Not a happy customer with Zapco...



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

As some of you already know, I've had some bad experiences with the STX 6 SQ amplifier. I've also read several comments from posters here saying that these amplifiers get extremely hot and that their sound quality is really not all that. Dealing with John or Scott with Zapco will make you want to stab yourself in the eyes with forks. They're very slow to respond and when they do... Theyre total smart asses. I just found out tonight, not only does this amplifier not like being bridged under a 4-ohm load but channels 5 and 6 are designed for low pass only and will only play up to a 1000 hz. This greatly disappoints me to the maximum level. I spoke to John and Scott on the phone about what I was wanting with my system and I specifically told them I wanted an active two-way system to where I can bridge channels 1 through 4 for the mid-range drivers and channel 5 and 6 for the tweeters. I made this very very clear to them. Guess what? They sell me the ****ing amp anyways. This wasn't miscommunication I was just ill-informed.

Right now, I'm having no issues with my amplifier being bridged because it's an 8ohm driver. once you put a 4-ohm driver in there after 5 minutes of playing loud it'll overheat and go into protect mode. After years of being heavily involved in cardio but never doing it as a profession, I never gave Zapco a chance. when I finally do, look what happens. I'm not happy with them at all. Their customer service sucks and they made a mediocre amplifier that they refuse to take responsibility for. Yes, I had Scott tell me to install fans in my trunk to keep the amp cool. What is this 2001 MB quart qsd 216 era? All I'm being told is just to send the amp back but we already know the amps don't like being bridged under a 4-ohm load and now finding out the channels 5 and 6 is meant for low pass only. And... You hear floor noise in the speakers. I've never owned any amplifier that was full range for my front stage where I heard floor noise. This amp you do. If some of you are curious, the install in this car is excellent. The only bad component in this system is this 6 channel amplifier made by Zapco. It doesn't matter if I send the amplifier back and they put all top-of-the-line capacitors and resistors in the amp , it's still not what I need. They misinformed me and I've lost all respect for them. Buyers beware, stay away from their budget friendly class A B amplifiers. They are trash. I should have went with Arc audio class d full range. Lesson learned.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I just did a build with these amplifiers and all was good until I drove outta town (2 hour drive) yesterday. Right before I got to my destination....the 6 channel cut out. I’m guessing because of heat. Guess I won’t be driving that car longer than an hour anymore. If I go outta town I’m driving something else lol. 

And what really sucks is....I’d usually just buy some different amps and sell these....but I like the way my amp rack looks, and I don’t wanna have to pay to have the whole amp rack redone for different amps  lesson learned as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

MrGreen83 said:


> I just did a build with these amplifiers and all was good until I drove outta town (2 hour drive) yesterday. Right before I got to my destination....the 6 channel cut out. I’m guessing because of heat. Guess I won’t be driving that car longer than an hour anymore. If I go outta town I’m driving something else lol.
> 
> And what really sucks is....I’d usually just buy some different amps and sell these....but I like the way my amp rack looks, and I don’t wanna have to pay to have the whole amp rack redone for different amps  lesson learned as well
> 
> ...


Send Scott or John an email and let them know the issues you're having and make it very clear to them that you're not happy at all. This really pisses me off that they're not taking any type of responsibility. I guarantee you, this amplifier will not be in they're line next year.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> I guarantee you, this amplifier will not be in they're line next year.


what if it is


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> what if it is


If it is... they need to add a big disclaimer and make it very clear that this amplifier is to not be bridged and that channels 5 and 6 are meant for subwoofer midbass duty only.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I'm sorry about your experience... I had zapco AP150.6 and never had an issue. They do like to run hot. 

Scoot was always responsive on FB to me, but it took some time sometimes. 

I'm sorry for your frustration.. hope you get something resolved. If not, put it up for sale and simply get Arc as you stated or Audio Control 1200.6

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 2, 2016)

Kountz said:


> If it is... they need to add a big disclaimer and make it very clear that this amplifier is to not be bridged and that channels 5 and 6 are meant for subwoofer midbass duty only.


Looks like ch 5/6 has a full pass filter. From what I can remember you are using a dsp, so I'm not sure why you would be using the LP on the amp. 









ST-6X SQ | ZAPCO


6 Channels Sound Quality Class AB Amplifier.




www.zapco.com













Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

I thought Amplifiers that are "Full Range" cover the entire spectrum and should be fine for subwoofer work
Perhaps there are Subwoofer only type amps and these would be a better choice.

Zapco like many other Amplifier Brands does not need to state which Channels are meant for what, don't control how you match which amp to which speaker.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

matt76cmich said:


> Looks like ch 5/6 has a full pass filter. From what I can remember you are using a dsp, so I'm not sure why you would be using the LP on the amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John told me it has a full range and an LP but he said you cannot override the amp playing higher than a 1000hz on channels 5 and 6. Kind of defeats the purpose of even having a full range switch.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Grabbing my popcorn and waiting for Skiz to show up...

Ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

OK.

1.) Can you show us the amps birth sheet?
2.) Can you show us photos of how you have it installed?

Big factors in the equation to me.

ge0


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

i had some zapco amps while back... they ran good but i wasnt impressed. never had issues and i pushed em pretty hard.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Ge0 said:


> OK.
> 
> 1.) Can you show us the amps birth sheet?
> 2.) Can you show us photos of how you have it installed?
> ...


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

install install install, next question


----------



## given_to (Jun 10, 2012)

Why not just move your tweeters to channels 1&2 and bridge the other 4 for the mids? Then you don't have to worry about the filter on 5 & 6.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Ge0 said:


> OK.
> 
> 1.) Can you show us the amps birth sheet?
> 2.) Can you show us photos of how you have it installed?
> ...


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> install install install, next question


You trying to be a smart-ass saying to work this time homeboy. Excellent install


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

if channel 5/6 are only playing upto 1000hz you would have blown your tweeters and they would have sounded like a55 from the moment you turned it on, you said so yourself that the install is excellent and it sounded great, hmmm


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> if channel 5/6 are only playing upto 1000hz you would have blown your tweeters and they would have sounded like a55 from the moment you turned it on, you said so yourself that the install is excellent and it sounded great, hmmm


I have Tweeter blocker capacitors installed. 47 mh capacitors to be exact


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> You trying to be a smart-ass saying to work this time homeboy. Excellent install
> 
> View attachment 269133


smartass, well if you call the speaker feeds twisted like a pretzel and the power/ground with frayed wire handing out the screw terminals an excellent install than it clearly doesn't take much to impress you, homeboy


----------



## JRsmoothee (Feb 19, 2018)

ive been running my mine for about 1.5 years and have had no problems great amp imo...i think your just an idiot


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> I have Tweeter blocker capacitors installed. 47 mh capacitors to be exact


dude, if you have an amp thats only playing upto 1000hz than how the **** are you getting the tweeters to play upto 20k, you cant you moron, you said the amp plays from 1000hz down, you can have whatever cap u want on it but its not gong to produce higher frequency than 1000hz, homeboy


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> smartass, well if you call the speaker feeds twisted like a pretzel and the power/ground with frayed wire handing out the screw terminals an excellent install than it clearly doesn't take much to impress you, homeboy


12 gauge ofc speaker wire....why?because I want everything right. and this isn't an SQ or competition car this is my ****ing car homeboy. What am I lacking LED lights and spinning Cocks?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> 12 gauge ofc speaker wire....why?because I want everything right. and this isn't an SQ or competition car this is my ****ing car homeboy. What am I lacking LED lights and spinning Cocks?


oh, I'm sure you have plenty of spinning cocks in your life


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

JRsmoothee said:


> ive been running my mine for about 1.5 years and have had no problems great amp imo...i think your just an idiot


That's funny, we've had multiple amp testers on this ****ing forum that said this goddamn amp sucks that it overheats if you bridge the amp. if this amp sees an OHM lower than 4 bridged it will ****ing overheat. Even Scott and John with zapco has confirmed this with me. So your weak-ass must be running an active 3 way not bridging


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> oh, I'm sure you have plenty of spinning cocks in your life


But you eat three square meals a day and you have a round mouth. What does that say about you? Homeboy...


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

The only diff between your car being able to compete is that it's not done right. You've spent more money than many competitors I wonder why competing shouldn't be a goal.


----------



## JRsmoothee (Feb 19, 2018)

from previous threads ive seen from you.....you are an f*cking idiot


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

dude has zero clue what he's doing.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Rainstar said:


> The only diff between your car being able to compete is that it's not done right. You've spent more money than many competitors I wonder why competing shouldn't be a goal.


Feel free to send an email to Scott Buwalda and ask him how good of an installer I am. This man has trusted me with his own personal competition cars to assist with his installs. Guess what? I'm not even mecp certified and I never done it for a living. Feel free to email Jeff Smith and ask him how good of an installer I am. I am meticulous with my work. Good at tuning? **** no. running wire is what I do building enclosures is what I do...tuning cars is not what I do.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

who did the install in your car


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

JRsmoothee said:


> from previous threads ive seen from you.....you are an f*cking idiot


You're too much of a ***** to say ****? I'll p.m. you Scott Buwalda's personal cell phone number along with Jeff Smith. Ask them about David Drake. They will tell you this guy here knows how to install a system and they can't believe he never did it for a living. I'm glad I never got into the trade because if I had to deal with people like you I would be in jail for a very long time.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

To get back on track, I'm not happy with this company and I look forward to working with Arc audio in the very near future. Thank you to all that provided some positive input on the subject matter.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

the arc will suck as well with your meticulous install skillz killa


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> the arc will suck as well with your meticulous install skillz killa


if you question my install capabilities then you're questioning Scott buwalda, Jeff Smith along with Doug Potter. you're just trying to be a smart-ass talking out the side of your neck running your cum dumpster. what you see here is someone that is ****ing pissed off about these line of amplifiers. Look no further than you to be a ****ing troll.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Zapco Nut Huggers Unite!!!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> if you question my install capabilities then you're questioning Scott buwalda, Jeff Smith along with Doug Potter. you're just trying to be a smart-ass talking out the side of your neck running your cum dumpster. what you see here is someone that is ****ing pissed off about these line of amplifiers. Look no further than you to be a ****ing troll.


i doubt they know you, you talk like an idiot throwing curse words out every other breath and you are a braggart. if you worked in these shop it was probably sweeping floors and cleaning toilets. theres NO way you did any wiring or installation in those guys cars if your the install in your own car is considered "excellent" and "meticulous" 

have a nice evening sport


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> i doubt they know you, you talk like an idiot throwing curse words out every other breath and you are a braggart. if you worked in these shop it was probably sweeping floors and cleaning toilets. theres NO way you did any wiring or installation in those guys cars if your the install in your own car is considered "excellent" and "meticulous"
> 
> have a nice evening sport


That's the thing, I never worked in the car audio industry.I actually went and got certified in car audio and multimedia at acoustic edge in Houston Texas. I ended up pursuing a career in physical therapy which was much more rewarding. My mecp certification was never renewed because... Why? I don't work in the field. People local here in Atlanta know about my install capabilities even though I didn't pursue it professionally.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

this is better than facebook


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

So I pulled up the manual for this amp, it looks like based on the available crossovers it can run a 3-way setup. Using the crossovers on the amp 1+2 would be for tweeters, 3+4 would be for mids and 5+6 would be for mid bass/ sub bass. Is there a reason why you wouldn’t run the tweeters on channel 1 + 2 and then bridge 3+4 and 5+6 for your mids?









There are notes in there about the crossover settings and bridging the amp so you may want to double check everything. As previously noted though if you are currently running tweeters on 5+6 it seems unlikely there is actually a cutoff at 1khz.



















Exposed wiring always looks like **** though even if you think it’s functional... you’re not doing any of these big names any favors by throwing them in as references while showing off work like that.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> People local here in Atlanta know about my install capabilities even though I didn't pursue it professionally.


im sure they do, im sure two big names in the industry for over 20 years seek you out for your meticulous and excellent install skillz, now im done for the evening, later

still want to know how your tweeters played to 20k if the amp only played upto 1000 cycles on channel 5/6


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Ge0 said:


> Grabbing my popcorn and waiting for Skiz to show up...
> 
> Ge0


Don't worry, he's been texting me non stop. No need to harass him here

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

DiamondFanatic said:


> So I pulled up the manual for this amp, it looks like based on the available crossovers it can run a 3-way setup. Using the crossovers on the amp 1+2 would be for tweeters, 3+4 would be for mids and 5+6 would be for mid bass/ sub bass. Is there a reason why you wouldn’t run the tweeters on channel 1 + 2 and then bridge 3+4 and 5+6 for your mids?
> View attachment 269136
> 
> 
> ...


This is directly from the main man that handles all of their quality control issues. He clearly states that channels 5 and 6 will not play higher than 1000hz. And where the **** do you see exposed wiring? STFU


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Don't worry, he's been texting me non stop. No need to harass him here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Umm. Sorry about that. .

Don't worry though. Chris has been rather entertaining.

Ge0


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

Kountz said:


> This is directly from the main man that handles all of their quality control issues. He clearly states that channels 5 and 6 will not play higher than 1000hz. And where the **** do you see exposed wiring? STFU
> View attachment 269144


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Regarding the install photos you provided. I'm not too concerned about your mad wiring skills. I'd like to see where you have the amp installed and the airflow available to it. Amps get hot by nature. It's up to the installer to chose a location where it can evacuate heat. This is especially true for smaller amps with tiny heat sinks like yours. You may just need a fan or two.

Ge0


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Ge0 said:


> Regarding the install photos you provided. I'm not too concerned about your mad wiring skills. I'd like to see where you have the amp installed and the airflow available to it. Amps get hot by nature. It's up to the installer to chose a location where it can evacuate heat. This is especially true for smaller amps with tiny heat sinks like yours. You may just need a fan or two.
> 
> Ge0


The amp is installed in the trunk not sealed off by anything free open-air. I find it hilarious how y'all were jumping down my throat when multiple posters have talked about how this amplifier overheats if you bridge the amp it doesn't matter if you have the damn thing sitting on top of a ****ing air conditioner this goddamn it will overheat. John and Scott with Zapco have both confirmed with me that these amplifiers will overheat. they've asked for people to install an aftermarket fan to keep the amp cool. In this day and age we shouldn't have to run a ****ing amplifier with added fans just to keep it cool. Heat sink designs shoukd play a major factor here not asking the customer to install fans


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> The amp is installed in the trunk not sealed off by anything free open-air. I find it hilarious how y'all were jumping down my throat when multiple posters have talked about how this amplifier overheats if you bridge the amp it doesn't matter if you have the damn thing sitting on top of a ****ing air conditioner this goddamn it will overheat. John and Scott with Zapco have both confirmed with me that these amplifiers will overheat. they've asked for people to install an aftermarket fan to keep the amp cool. In this day and age we shouldn't have to run a ****ing amplifier with added fans just to keep it cool. Heat sink designs shoukd play a major factor here not asking the customer to install fans


my head is spinning, is this a new type of ebonics? serious question


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Ge0 said:


> Regarding the install photos you provided. I'm not too concerned about your mad wiring skills. I'd like to see where you have the amp installed and the airflow available to it. Amps get hot by nature. It's up to the installer to chose a location where it can evacuate heat. This is especially true for smaller amps with tiny heat sinks like yours. You may just need a fan or two.
> 
> Ge0


This is a response coming from the number one distributor for Zapco in the United States. After I told him that I had one of his competitors tuning my system and how he felt that the amplifier was not bridgeable at 4 ohm this was his ****ing response.

He also called me afterwards and asked me if I would be cool with trading out this amplifier for their new class d 6 channel because they feel that this amplifier has had too many issues and instead of me having future issues go ahead and nip it in the bud.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> my head is spinning, is this a new type of ebonics? serious question


Are you racist?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> Are you racist?


nope, try again sport, i have an multiracial daughter, i feel sad for u


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> nope, try again sport, i have an multiracial daughter, i feel sad for u


I don't give a **** what you got motherfuker. How about that? Hail Odin!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> I don't give a **** what you got motherfuker. How about that? Hail Odin!


Jesus loves you, now go back to playing your dungeon & dragons, good night


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Kountz said:


> The amp is installed in the trunk not sealed off by anything free open-air. I find it hilarious how y'all were jumping down my throat when multiple posters have talked about how this amplifier overheats if you bridge the amp it doesn't matter if you have the damn thing sitting on top of a ****ing air conditioner this goddamn it will overheat. John and Scott with Zapco have both confirmed with me that these amplifiers will overheat. they've asked for people to install an aftermarket fan to keep the amp cool. In this day and age we shouldn't have to run a ****ing amplifier with added fans just to keep it cool. Heat sink designs shoukd play a major factor here not asking the customer to install fans


Well, I'm out. Good luck...

Ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

You gotta stop this Chris. As entertaining as it is I need to get to bed at some point tonight


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Kountz you could do yourself a world of good by changing your avitar. That image is not helping you one bit.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Kountz said:


> This is directly from the main man that handles all of their quality control issues. He clearly states that channels 5 and 6 will not play higher than 1000hz. And where the **** do you see exposed wiring? STFU
> View attachment 269144


Why not take them up on their offer to swap amps?


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

I have been trying to reach some one anyone at Zapco for the past month or more regarding purchasing a new amp and pricing. Also had a couple questions regarding my amps and can’t get a response email or nothing. Have emailed John twice, called Aurigin/ Hybrid twice a d they supposed to reach out for me as well as using the contact form on the Zapco website.. 

This type of customer service makes me nervous investing more money into their products. I also had issues with the Zapco Z8-IV II DSP & never really got an answer regarding that as well.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

ChaseUTB said:


> I have been trying to reach some one anyone at Zapco for the past month or more regarding purchasing a new amp and pricing. Also had a couple questions regarding my amps and can’t get a response email or nothing. Have emailed John twice, called Aurigin/ Hybrid twice a d they supposed to reach out for me as well as using the contact form on the Zapco website..
> 
> This type of customer service makes me nervous investing more money into their products. I also had issues with the Zapco Z8-IV II DSP & never really got an answer regarding that as well.


If trying to purchase a new amp, why not contact your local dealer? From that point, any issues u have with your purchase, you could go thru your dealer. Pretty sure they could get a response faster when/if issues arise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

MrGreen83 said:


> If trying to purchase a new amp, why not contact your local dealer? From that point, any issues u have with your purchase, you could go thru your dealer. Pretty sure they could get a response faster when/if issues arise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


😩😞 I don’t have a local dealer since Aurigin/ Hybrid does not stock them anymore & that’s where the amps were purchased via the installer who was not able to complete my build successfully.

One supposed dealer is hour plus away one way, Mark Melodic Audio, looks like a private installer, away another is two hrs one way which is traffic jam motor sports and they sold me a used JL Audio 12W7 w/ a new as a brand new pair then gave me a world of issues when I tried to exchange the used sub smh.. Not going to drive 4 hours to do business with them.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I promised myself that I wouldn't engage in anymore Kountz threads...


----------



## crdi_lover (Jul 19, 2018)

Reading these threads is making me think about my decision on whether Zapco amplifiers can be trusted or not.

Was initially thinking of ST-6X SQ + ST-1000 XM II combination but after a little more research changed both to Z150.6AP + Z-1KD.

Now whether I should go Zapco route or look for a different manufacturer for a same combination of 6 channels + Mono?!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

FWIW, the only reports I've read about (or have been told personally about by an end user) Zapco amps overheating when ran at less than 4ohm/ch were specifically the "ST" line. I know many others using the LX and AP lines without this issue.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

anuraagshenoy said:


> Reading these threads is making me think about my decision on whether Zapco amplifiers can be trusted or not.
> 
> Was initially thinking of ST-6X SQ + ST-1000 XM II combination but after a little more research changed both to Z150.6AP + Z-1KD.
> 
> ...


2 things.
1. Don't ever listen to a word Kountz says.
2. Probably not a great idea to invest in the entry level ST amps. The mid and upper range amps are fine, but there are tons of amps to pick from. Decide your budget and power needs and people here can help you with suggestions.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

MrGreen83 said:


> If trying to purchase a new amp, why not contact your local dealer? From that point, any issues u have with your purchase, you could go thru your dealer. Pretty sure they could get a response faster when/if issues arise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a very biased response I guarantee that. Some people like to speak directly to the manufacturer to know what the product is really about. I'm one of those people. I wish people would start to admit that zapco has terrible customer service and because of that it's not worth taking a chance buying one of their products.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Truthunter said:


> FWIW, the only reports I've read about (or have been told personally about by an end user) Zapco amps overheating when ran at less than 4ohm/ch were specifically the "ST" line. I know many others using the LX and AP lines without this issue.


Are you insinuating that the stereo integrity tm65 lll midrange driver isn't 4 ohm? I bridged the amp to those drivers and it would get so hot it would go into protect mode. Even one of their sq competitors told me the app suck and they need to discontinue the line.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> 2 things.
> 1. Don't ever listen to a word Kountz says.
> 2. Probably not a great idea to invest in the entry level ST amps. The mid and upper range amps are fine, but there are tons of amps to pick from. Decide your budget and power needs and people here can help you with suggestions.


1st. I don't consider $500 for an amplifier to be an "entry level" product. You speak to John or Scott about these amplifiers they said the reason why their priced so low it's because they're manufactured in China that they didn't cut any corners. I'm going to go with they price them that high because of their name.

Don't listen to me because you don't like me personally? That's a very biased opinion coming from your mouth. All he needs to do is read in this forum about this amplifier and he will see that people have had issues with this amplifier. Everybody knows that zapco is terrible to deal with when one of their products goes to ****.


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Oh really? The amp won't handle loads below 4ohms?

From the manual:

• The ST-X amplifiers are stable to 2Ω stereo and 4Ω Mono so the single bridged
speaker must be of 4Ω minimum impedance 
Having trouble running channel 5+6 in full range?

Also from the manual:

*Ch 5/6 will be low passed (for a woofer) at the same frequency that 1/2
and 3/4 are high passed

Sounds like you could have spent five minutes getting this information like I did, rather than emailing Zapco and bitching about their customer service. Maybe they're too busy answering questions about things that weren't in the instruction manual available right on the website.

They are 100% correct that a/b amps run hot by design and need more ventilation. You're also complaining about running a load that the amp is not rated for, which will cause even more heat. Maybe actually show where you have it installed so someone can help you? Or maybe you'd rather just complain some more.

The noise that you're complaining about is probably caused by RCA's being too close to power wire and/or not being shielded well enough. 

Honestly, your post showing Zapco's willingness to deal with your dumbassery is convincing me to buy one of their amps.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Kountz said:


> 1st. I don't consider $500 for an amplifier to be an "entry level" product. You speak to John or Scott about these amplifiers they said the reason why their priced so low it's because they're manufactured in China that they didn't cut any corners. I'm going to go with they price them that high because of their name.
> 
> Don't listen to me because you don't like me personally? That's a very biased opinion coming from your mouth. All he needs to do is read in this forum about this amplifier and he will see that people have had issues with this amplifier. Everybody knows that zapco is terrible to deal with when one of their products goes to ****.


I'm not a Zapco fan to be honest, but I said that the ST line was the entry level line for Zapco. The Z series would be a better option if you are interested in using Zapco products.

And it's not that i don't like you, it's that every opinion that comes out of your mouth is generally wrong.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> Oh really? The amp won't handle loads below 4ohms?
> 
> From the manual:
> 
> ...


I can tell right now that you read but you don't comprehend what just processed through your brain that is bird brain. where in the hell did anybody ever tell you that I was running this amplifier under loads that it wasn't designed for? bridging the amplifier under a 4-ohm load 95% of all class A B amplifiers can do. Everybody on the planet knows it a class A B amplifier will get hot but it shouldn't go into protect mode and you sure as hell shouldn't have to add fans to it just to keep it from going into protect mode.

RCA's too close to the power wire? Making assumptions huh? If you must know... my power and ground wire is on the left side of the vehicle and all the speaker and RCA's is on the right side no where near power wire.

Before I installed this amplifier the previous amp had absolutely zero floor noise. It was considered to be an entry level Phoenix gold 4-channel. Funny how I started getting floor noise when we install this Zapco. Phoenix Gold 85 db, Zapco 95 db. On paper the Zapco is supposed to be quieter

FYI there was no emailing them to inquire about their products I have their phone numbers because have a direct contact with the company. I wanted to make sure before purchasing one of their amplifiers that it was right for me since it was considered one of their entry-level amplifiers made in China.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> I'm not a Zapco fan to be honest, but I said that the ST line was the entry level line for Zapco. The Z series would be a better option if you are interested in using Zapco products.
> 
> And it's not that i don't like you, it's that every opinion that comes out of your mouth is generally wrong.


I guess a world-class Zapco SQ competitor that brought audio physics here to United States is wrong to? He told me the app sucks and to see if they would switch it out to their d class series that's not out yet. It's currently in production in China with covid-19 there's no timetable when it will be here.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Kountz said:


> Are you insinuating that the stereo integrity tm65 lll midrange driver isn't 4 ohm? I bridged the amp to those drivers and it would get so hot it would go into protect mode. Even one of their sq competitors told me the app suck and they need to discontinue the line.


I don't know why I even responded to this thread 

How does "when ran at less than 4ohm/ch" relate to me insinuating your drivers are not 4ohm?... Don't need an answer... I'm done here.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Truthunter said:


> I don't know why I even responded to this thread
> 
> How does "when ran at less than 4ohm/ch" relate to me insinuating your drivers are not 4ohm?... Don't need an answer... I'm done here.


Because I didn't respond to your dumbass that's why.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Kountz said:


> Because I didn't respond to your dumbass that's why.


You clearly did

unsubscribed


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Truthunter said:


> I don't know why I even responded to this thread
> 
> How does "when ran at less than 4ohm/ch" relate to me insinuating your drivers are not 4ohm?... Don't need an answer... I'm done here.


I clearly did not. BYE


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Let me get this straight.

You are using an amp for purposes it was not designed for.
You're having overheating issues with 3.4 ohm drivers connected when the minimum impedance is clearly listed as 4 ohms.

Thus you have overheating/ shutdown issues (probably because you're pushing them very hard, which was mentioned in your conversation with them) but you haven't posted where the amp is installed or how, so no one can really even suggest anything except install a fan, which is exactly what they did.

After it was clear you're using their product incorrectly, they offered to completely swap it out for you for a better model, and you don't take them up on their offer?

And they're the one who sucks?



Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Kountz said:


> I clearly did not. BYE
> 
> View attachment 269172


 That wasn't even the same post, that was to me.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Kountz said:


> Are you insinuating that the stereo integrity tm65 lll midrange driver isn't 4 ohm?


No, but I am:

TM65 6.5 mkIII woofer
Re 3.38 ohms



Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

miniSQ said:


> 2 things.
> 1. Don't ever listen to a word Kountz says.
> 2. Probably not a great idea to invest in the entry level ST amps. The mid and upper range amps are fine, but there are tons of amps to pick from. Decide your budget and power needs and people here can help you with suggestions.


I personally have no gripe with the sound/quality of these amps even tho they’re entry level.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> You are using an amp for purposes it was not designed for.
> You're having overheating issues with 3.3 ohm drivers connected when the minimum impedance is clearly listed as 4 ohms.
> ...


Name one 6 channel amplifier that you cant bridge channels to a 4-ohm mid and use the other two channels for your tweeters? Let's see it. name one that you can't. Some amps do dumb **** like channels 1 through 4 non bridged and then bridge channels 5 and 6 for subwoofer. The difference with everything here is I spoke with John and Scott about my expectations with this current build and made it very clear to them what I was trying to do. You must be one of those types thatll argue with a stop sign or likes to hear yourself speak. according to John and Scott they both said that this amplifier you could bridge channels one through four for your front stage mid woofers and run channel 5 and 6 for your tweeters. That came straight from their ****ing mouth. When I consulted with them about how the amplifier would overheat like a motherfuker when bridging the channels to a 4-ohm load they got very defensive and then John admitted that channels 5 and 6 will not play higher than a 1000 hz wether you run at full range or low pass.


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Kountz said:


> Name one 6 channel amplifier that you cant bridge channels to a 4-ohm mid and use the other two channels for your tweeters? Let's see it. name one that you can't. Some apps do dumb **** like channels 1 through 4 non bridged and then bridge channels 5 and 6 4 subwoofer. The difference with everything here is as I spoke with John and Scott about my expectations with this current build and made it very clear to them what I was trying to do. You must be one of those types that argue with a stop sign.according to John and Scott they both said that this amplifier you could bridge channels one through four for your front stage mid woofers and run channel 5 and 6 for your tweeters. That came straight from their ****ing mouth. When I consulted with them about how the amplifier would overheat like a motherfuker when bridging the channels to a 4-ohm load they got very defensive and then John admitted that channels 5 and 6 will not play higher than a thousand Hertz where the run at full range or low pass.


Ok if they said that, fair enough. 
they contradicted something that is clearly in the manual that you could have read for yourself.
They made a mistake.

Then they offered to make it right by swapping a better amp out for you. You denied them the opportunity to make it right and instead decided to come here and complain about their service. 

If I was offered an upgrade in compensation for a miscommunication like that, I would be completely comfortable with that resolution.

I mean seriously, you could have read the manual.

When you told them their amp was overheating like a motherfucker, did you happen to mention where it was installed to them? Cuz you still haven't answered the question. 

Did you mention what speakers you have connected? Because running 3.4 ohm drivers bridged, on a minimum 4ohm bridged rated amp, a class A/B amp no less, and pushing the amp hard, will easily cause overheating. 

The remaining factor is where you have it installed and how. There's a high possibility someone here could have, despite everything else, helped you with that. But you didn't even come here asking for help at all.



Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> The remaining factor is where you have it installed and how. There's a high possibility someone here could have, despite everything else, helped you with that. But you didn't even come here asking for help at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I think he did post a picture in one of his other 70 or so useless threads. Its just mounted on an amp board with what looks like plenty of ventilation. Problem is he is feeling too entitled to just pop a fan on the amp to see if it solves his problem.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

anuraagshenoy said:


> Reading these threads is making me think about my decision on whether Zapco amplifiers can be trusted or not.
> 
> Was initially thinking of ST-6X SQ + ST-1000 XM II combination but after a little more research changed both to Z150.6AP + Z-1KD.
> 
> ...


I’ve been running 2 Z150.4AP amps and a ST-2000XM ll for over 2 years now in my truck without a single issue. Before that I ran 4 Z150.2LEs for a couple years without a single issue. Don’t be scared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Golden Ear said:


> I’ve been running 2 Z150.4AP amps and a ST-2000XM ll for over 2 years now in my truck without a single issue. Before that I ran 4 Z150.2LEs for a couple years without a single issue. Don’t be scared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 But.... You didn't run the STX series. If an SQ competitor for Zapco says that the STX line sucks then Im going to take his word for it.


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Golden Ear said:


> I’ve been running 2 Z150.4AP amps and a ST-2000XM ll for over 2 years now in my truck without a single issue. Before that I ran 4 Z150.2LEs for a couple years without a single issue. Don’t be scared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I'm used to hearing.

I've been wanting to get a zapco amp for a while myself.
I have to point out that this is one of the very few complaints I've ever heard, and it is completely unfounded.

Many manufacturers are suffering right now, zapco likely included.

Seeing their name bashed on here for no good reason makes me feel compelled to convince anyone to disregard any of this guys opinions.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Well, not that this free for all hasn't been entertaining but if this discussion ever gets back on track, I'd love to gain something useful. 

Since my Audison purchase fell through, I have been considering Zapco. Now, don't take this statement as an opportunity to rehash all the craziness already covered. PLEASE. 

I would however, like to gain some insight that's perhaps based on empirical evidence and not on a single anecdotal occurrence.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Very few amps will handle below 4ohms bridged. A 4ohm bridged load is the same as 2ohms per channel. If your mids are less than 4 ohms, and your bridging the amp, then you are running each channel below 2ohms, which will certainly cause the problems your having.

I can't comment on your experiences with their customer service, but you're wrong if you think an amp should handle a 1.67ohm load.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> But.... You didn't run the STX series. If an SQ competitor for Zapco says that the STX line sucks then Im going to take his word for it.


Good God, you are the new village idiot


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Kountz said:


> But.... You didn't run the STX series. If an SQ competitor for Zapco says that the STX line sucks then Im going to take his word for it.


You’re right, I haven’t. Since he said he was considering the lines that I have run I was just letting him know that those are good. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Porsche said:


> Good God, you are the new village idiot


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

miniSQ said:


> I think he did post a picture in one of his other 70 or so useless threads. Its just mounted on an amp board with what looks like plenty of ventilation. Problem is he is feeling too entitled to just pop a fan on the amp to see if it solves his problem.


If it's mounted directly on a board, he could put some rubber spacers underneath the mounting points for more airflow underneath, Or (gasp), install a fan. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## given_to (Jun 10, 2012)

FWIW I've run my Zapco ST-6X SQ with my tweets on ch 1 & 2, mids on ch 3 & 4 and 2 ohm MB-8s on 5 & 6 for a year and a half and have had zero issues with noise or heat.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> If it's mounted directly on a board, he could put some rubber spacers underneath the mounting points for more airflow underneath, Or (gasp), install a fan.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


dude, he knows what he's doing, he's a meticulous and expert installer, he's right, zapco is wrong and they suck


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> If it's mounted directly on a board, he could put some rubber spacers underneath the mounting points for more airflow underneath, Or (gasp), install a fan.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I think this is it, and looking at it, with the seat up i bet there is not enough air flow:









Zapco STX SQ amp overheating:


Amp gets popping hot when pushed hard. Like fry an egg sear a steak hot. So hot that the amp will shut off. It's in the trunk decent air space. John at Zapco recommended installing a fan. Never had to install a fan to cool an amp. any suggestions on fan purchasing and installation tips? Ground...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> This is what I'm used to hearing.
> 
> I've been wanting to get a zapco amp for a while myself.
> I have to point out that this is one of the very few complaints I've ever heard, and it is completely unfounded.
> ...


How do you think this company does not deserve the right to be bashed? They created an entry level amplifier manufactured in China that overheats when the amplifier is bridged in 4 ohm. Not 2ohm but 4ohm. Hell, a cheap-ass Pyle 4-channel amplifier can handle bridging at 4ohm. With this company's reputation they should be taking responsibility and discontinuing that line.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> I think this is it, and looking at it, with the seat up i bet there is not enough air flow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's plenty of air space in my trunk. Please explain to me why none of the other amplifiers haven't had any issues at all including a Phoenix gold class A B amplifier? I wish others that have tested this amplifier would come forward and share their test results. This amplifier does not like to be bridged. PERIOD. Are we saying that the z series or the AP series sucks? Absolutely not. those are some badass amplifiers. The STX series is a lemon and they need to discontinue it


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Kountz said:


> How do you think this company does not deserve the right to be bashed? They created an entry level amplifier manufactured in China that overheats when the amplifier is bridged in 4 ohm. Not 2ohm but 4ohm. Hell, a cheap-ass Pyle 4-channel amplifier can handle bridging at 4ohm. With this company's reputation they should be taking responsibility and discontinuing that line.


They don't deserve to be bashed because you're not bridging it at 4ohm. Your drivers are 3.4 ohm, which is below the rated spec. There are plenty of people that would find this amplifier perfect for their needs at a reasonable price. just because you used it incorrectly doesn't mean it's a ****ty amp.

You mounted the amp above another amp in an enclosed space where all the air gets trapped at the top surrounding the amp you're having overheating issues with.

They don't deserve to be bashed because they offered to pay for your mistake by sending you an upgraded amp, and you decided to not do that and complain anyway.

You already have 100 Watts on each channel so you can run them on separate channels to solve the issue for now, then take Zapco up on their offer to get you a better amp for your needs. 

While you're at it you can apologize to them for being such a clown.


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> They don't deserve to be bashed because you're not bridging it at 4ohm. Your drivers are 3.4 ohm, which is below the rated spec. There are plenty of people that would find this amplifier perfect for their needs at a reasonable price. just because you used it incorrectly doesn't mean it's a ****ty amp.
> 
> You mounted the amp above another amp in an enclosed space where all the air gets trapped at the top surrounding the amp you're having overheating issues with.
> 
> ...


So I guess 99.9% of every ****ing 4-ohm speaker known to mankind will lose or drop ohm load during high-level playing... all amplifiers in this universe should be clipping and overheating and going into protect mode? Stfu


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

He said he has the ST-2000XM that is an STX amp lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

MrGreen83 said:


> He said he has the ST-2000XM that is an STX amp lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a class d monoblock amp not a class A B. Shut the **** up


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kountz said:


> But.... You didn't run the STX series. If an SQ competitor for Zapco says that the STX line sucks then Im going to take his word for it.


^^^^^ u said he didn’t “run the STX series”  


Ur very angry sir. Surely this issue can’t have you this irritated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Well I guess we're all done here since everyone with useful advice has been told to STFU.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

MrGreen83 said:


> ^^^^^ u said he didn’t “run the STX series”
> 
> 
> Ur very angry sir. Surely this issue can’t have you this irritated
> ...


He wasn't running a class A B amplifier. The amp guts are completely different. Everybody knows the z series in the AP series are great amplifiers. The class A B series of the STX is garbage


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Kountz said:


> That's funny, we've had multiple amp testers on this ****ing forum that said this goddamn amp sucks that it overheats if you bridge the amp. if this amp sees an OHM lower than 4 bridged it will ****ing overheat. Even Scott and John with zapco has confirmed this with me. So your weak-ass must be running an active 3 way not bridging


You know most Brax amps don’t bridge below 4ohms doesn’t make the amp bad - it just means you need to either use the amp in the way it was designed or not use that amp in that application whereby the ohms drops below 4ohms...

Why not try to use the amp in its parameters it was designed for for each channel - if the that doesn’t work then maybe add another amp to supplement it or get something that does what you want it to do?

I learned the hard way that the some Brax amps don’t do 2ohm bridged - yes it was weird for an amp of that value not going lower than 4ohms but I had to change my setup by adding another sub to bring the load back to 4ohms...

Those Zapco amps are budget amps - they not miracle workers... 

You pay extra for miracle workers ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Elektra said:


> You know most Brax amps don’t bridge below 4ohms doesn’t make the amp bad - it just means you need to either use the amp in the way it was designed or not use that amp in that application whereby the ohms drops below 4ohms...
> 
> Why not try to use the amp in its parameters it was designed for for each channel - if the that doesn’t work then maybe add another amp to supplement it or get something that does what you want it to do?
> 
> ...


so the disclosure should be in their documentation that the amplifier is not suitable for 4-ohm bridging because the ohm load will drop during loud playing levels and reaching certain frequencies. That is a very broad stroke of the pen. How many speakers you know of that the ohm load won't drop a quarter during loud listening levels? That's right, zero! Y'all need to get off of Zapco's nutsack


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Kountz said:


> so the disclosure should be in their documentation that the amplifier is not suitable for 4-ohm bridging because the ohm load will drop during loud playing levels and reaching certain frequencies. That is a very broad stroke of the pen. How many speakers you know of that the ohm load won't drop a quarter during loud listening levels? That's right, zero! Y'all need to get off of Zapco's nutsack


No one disputes speakers have varying impedence while playing, But those drivers are a nominal 3.4 ohms. 

They're going to drop further than that while playing; closer to or below 3ohms.

That's what the amp doesn't like.

You've paired a highly difficult load with a budget amp.
It's not a good match.
Accept this and move onto a solution.


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

In your very first post of the overheating thread, you asked for advice on installing a fan. Did you try a fan? Have you tried anything? Might be a simple fix here, raise the amp off the board with spacers and blow some air on it. You say you have plenty of room, but the air needs to move, throw a battery operated fan maybe. Or are you just running your mouth saying "Look at me. Look at me"?


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> No one disputes speakers have varying impedence while playing, But those drivers are a nominal 3.4 ohms.
> 
> They're going to drop further than that while playing; closer to or below 3ohms.
> 
> ...


All my years of installing on an unprofessional level that's done work for Scott buwalda Jeff Smith & Doug Potter I have never had an amplifier go into protect mode from bridging a 4-ohm ****ing speaker. It's never ****ing happened! now, I'm using an 8 ohm woofer that's highly efficient and the amp barely gets hot. I'm not going with this budget amplifier excuse ********. This is Zapco were talking about. I guarantee you if I had an envy x 4 channel bridged even to a 2 ohm speaker I guarantee you it wouldn't go into protect mode anf that amp is about $300 cheaper. No excuse, zapco **** the bed with these amplifiers


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> In your very first post of the overheating thread, you asked for advice on installing a fan. Did you try a fan? Have you tried anything? Might be a simple fix here, raise the amp off the board with spacers and blow some air on it. You say you have plenty of room, but the air needs to move, throw a battery operated fan maybe. Or are you just running your mouth saying "Look at me. Look at me"?


I thought about installing a fan because I like the way the amplifiers looked but then I got to thinking... Why should I ****ing have to do that? My old DLS amps would get hotter than hell... I could drive from Atlanta to Tampa Bay jamming the whole way down there and those amplifiers would never go into protect mode. Guess what? I always bridged my mids and those amplifiers were mounted in the tire well with no fans.


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Kountz said:


> All my years of installing on an unprofessional level


Found the problem!

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> Found the problem!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


You found the problem smartass? Let me remind you I got certified in car audio and multimedia through a very well-known and respected car audio/multimedia School in Houston Texas called acoustic edge. I had my mecp certification until about 6 years ago because I never used it on a professional level. If I suck so bad then why did Scott buwalda Jeff Smith & Doug Potter trust me installing and doing custom fiberglass work in their SQ competition cars? Shut the **** up


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Kountz said:


> I thought about installing a fan because I like the way the amplifiers looked but then I got to thinking... Why should I ****ing have to do that? My old DLS amps would get hotter than hell... I could drive from Atlanta to Tampa Bay jamming the whole way down there and those amplifiers would never go into protect mode. Guess what? I always bridged my mids and those amplifiers were mounted in the tire well with no fans.


And this logic makes sense to you? $10 could put this topic to bed. 





Amazon.com: O2COOL 5" Portable Fan Battery Powered, 1 Unit, Grey: Home & Kitchen


Buy O2COOL 5" Portable Fan Battery Powered, 1 Unit, Grey: Home & Kitchen - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Kountz said:


> You found the problem smartass? Let me remind you I got certified in car audio and multimedia through a very well-known and respected car audio/multimedia School in Houston Texas called acoustic edge. I had my mecp certification until about 6 years ago because I never used it on a professional level. If I suck so bad then why did Scott buwalda Jeff Smith & Doug Potter trust me installing and doing custom fiberglass work in their SQ competition cars? Shut the **** up


Yet you still can't read instruction manuals?
Something tells me you don't absorb new knowledge very well.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> You found the problem smartass? Let me remind you I got certified in car audio and multimedia through a very well-known and respected car audio/multimedia School in Houston Texas called acoustic edge. I had my mecp certification until about 6 years ago because I never used it on a professional level. If I suck so bad then why did Scott buwalda Jeff Smith & Doug Potter trust me installing and doing custom fiberglass work in their SQ competition cars? Shut the **** up


you really feel the need to throw around names etc to make you feel better about yourself and justified. if any of this install BS with those guys is true than what the hell happened to you because the way you act and respond to everyone makes you look and sound like a moron and idiot, when you don't hear what you want its all insults and cursing, get a life, the whole keyboard warrior and expert this and expert that is beyond old and enforces that you are a total idiot. 

a week ago you installed ciare mb, said your system was awesome, blah blah. than you get a dsp and you do not have a clue what you are doing with it and now the system sucks, amp clipping, etc but yet the tweeters according to you have been on channels 5/6 that play only 1000hz and down, again, how did your system sound awesome before?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

s


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

t

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> you really feel the need to throw around names etc to make you feel better about yourself and justified. if any of this install BS with those guys is true than what the hell happened to you because the way you act and respond to everyone makes you look and sound like a moron and idiot, when you don't hear what you want its all insults and cursing, get a life, the whole keyboard warrior and expert this and expert that is beyond old and enforces that you are a total idiot.
> 
> a week ago you installed ciare mb, said your system was awesome, blah blah. than you get a dsp and you do not have a clue what you are doing with it and now the system sucks, amp clipping, etc but yet the tweeters according to you have been on channels 5/6 that play only 1000hz and down, again, how did your system sound awesome before?


I've been had a DSP *******. What pisses me off is the fact that this amplifier is producing so much floor noise did I can't get a proper tuning utilizing my mic. I'm getting 61 DB with nothing running at all in a very quiet garage with me not being in the car. That's because of the amp not the ****ing head unit or the install. I will admit I am terrible at tuning but I am an excellent installer. I know guys that can do awesome installs but suck like a motherfuker at Tunis and they get someone else to do it. That's why I like Jeff Smith because I didn't think he was that great of an installer but his tuning capabilities is world-class.


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

Kountz said:


> That's why I like Jeff Smith because I didn't think he was that great of an installer.


You just can't stop making friends!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> I've been had a DSP *******. What pisses me off is the fact that this amplifier is producing so much floor noise did I can't get a proper tuning utilizing my mic. I'm getting 61 DB with nothing running at all in a very quiet garage with me not being in the car. That's because of the amp not the ****ing head unit or the install. I will admit I am terrible at tuning but I am an excellent installer. I know guys that can do awesome installs but suck like a motherfuker at Tunis and they get someone else to do it. That's why I like Jeff Smith because I didn't think he was that great of an installer but his tuning capabilities is world-class.


dude, the ebonics kicking in again


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> dude, the ebonics kicking in again


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

You know no speaker is exactly 4.0ohm - it’s usually 3.2 or there about - 3ohm speaker should be fine... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Elektra said:


> You know no speaker is exactly 4.0ohm - it’s usually 3.2 or there about - 3ohm speaker should be fine...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. these clowns here trying to say that because the speaker dips below 4ohm during loud playing levels or low frequencies that the amp is going into protect mode. That is beyond stupid and whoever said that needs teeth slapped right out of their ****ing mouth.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Kountz said:


> If it is... they need to add a big disclaimer and make it very clear that this amplifier is to not be bridged and that channels 5 and 6 are meant for subwoofer midbass duty only.


I just read the manual - kinda does say that 5 & 6 are for sub duty and that it’s only 4ohm stable - so what exactly is the problem - use a 4ohm driver bridged is no issue? If it’s only upto 1000hz then why is that an issue for a sub? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Kountz said:


> Exactly. these clowns here trying to say that because the speaker dips below 4ohm during loud playing levels or low frequencies that the amp is going into protect mode. That is beyond stupid and whoever said that needs teeth slapped right out of their ****ing mouth.


Sorry without reading the entire thread - what is your setup? And how you running it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Kountz said:


> Exactly. these clowns here trying to say that because the speaker dips below 4ohm during loud playing levels or low frequencies that the amp is going into protect mode. That is beyond stupid and whoever said that needs teeth slapped right out of their ****ing mouth.


You might be over driving the outputs therefore causing the amp to go into temp protect? 

What drivers are you using on all channels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

you have avoided how your tweeters and system sounded awesome with your tweeter on channels 5/6 playing from 1000hz down


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Elektra said:


> Sorry without reading the entire thread - what is your setup? And how you running it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an active 2 way. the mids are 8ohm bridged off of channels 1 through 4. Channels 5 and 6 are for the tweeters. The amplifier is the STX 6 SQ. 4 subwoofer I have a stereo integrity RM 15 powered by a Memphis PRX 1500 .1 my head unit is a Sony ax 7000 double DIN in my sound processor is a JL audio twk 88.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Elektra said:


> You might be over driving the outputs therefore causing the amp to go into temp protect?
> 
> What drivers are you using on all channels?
> 
> ...


Right now I'm using ciare 6.38ndw mids. They are 8 ohm. I haven't had any issues at all with the amplifier overheating and going into protect mode. My previous speakers were the stereo integrity tm65 lll's. They are 4 ohm. when I was running those speakers the amplifier will get extremely hot and would go into protect mode after 5 minutes of playing loud volume.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Kountz said:


> I have an active 2 way. the mids are 8ohm bridged off of channels 1 through 4. Channels 5 and 6 are for the tweeters. The amplifier is the STX 6 SQ. 4 subwoofer I have a stereo integrity RM 15 powered by a Memphis PRX 1500 .1 my head unit is a Sony ax 7000 double DIN in my sound processor is a JL audio twk 88.


Ok... if channels 5&6 are for a sub (according to the manual) you can’t use this amp in this configuration... your better off using channels 1&2 for tweeters and 3&4 for midbass and use 5&6 for a sub... since you have another amp for the sub - I would not use all 6 channels 

I would measure the frequency response on channels 5&6 to confirm limits of the frequency 

But - if channels 5&6 in fact do play full range and the mids are 8ohms I can’t see why the amp would switch off?.... you could have a faulty amp? Maybe ask for an exchange and see if that is better....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Elektra said:


> Ok... if channels 5&6 are for a sub (according to the manual) you can’t use this amp in this configuration... your better off using channels 1&2 for tweeters and 3&4 for midbass and use 5&6 for a sub... since you have another amp for the sub - I would not use all 6 channels
> 
> I would measure the frequency response on channels 5&6 to confirm limits of the frequency
> 
> ...


no, the amplifier would only go into protect mode when I was running those stereo integrity mid woofers(4ohm). just to see if the speakers had some kind of a weird voice coil configuration to where it really wasn't for home it was a 2 ohm speaker I hooked up some pioneer mid woofers that I know for a fact are 4ohm drivers and the amp did the same thing it would go into protect mode bridging under a 4-ohm load. Now that I'm running a 8 ohm mid woofer bridged I'm not having any issues at all with the amplifier overheating. The amp just does not like being bridged in 4 and definitely not in 2ohm.


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Elektra said:


> I just read the manual - kinda does say that 5 & 6 are for sub duty and that it’s only 4ohm stable - so what exactly is the problem - use a 4ohm driver bridged is no issue? If it’s only upto 1000hz then why is that an issue for a sub?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's using those sub channels for the tweeters.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Kountz said:


> no, the amplifier would only go into protect mode when I was running those stereo integrity mid woofers(4ohm). just to see if the speakers had some kind of a weird voice coil configuration to where it really wasn't for home it was a 2 ohm speaker I hooked up some pioneer mid woofers that I know for a fact are 4ohm drivers and the amp did the same thing it would go into protect mode bridging under a 4-ohm load. Now that I'm running a 8 ohm mid woofer bridged I'm not having any issues at all with the amplifier overheating. The amp just does not like being bridged in 4 and definitely not in 2ohm.


Yeah well the manual is clear 4 or 8ohm... on all channels - it’s in black and white....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> He's using those sub channels for the tweeters.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I would RTA those channels to absolutely sure but if they are limited to 1000hz then the tweeters should not even play...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> He's using those sub channels for the tweeters.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


here's what a lot of you don't understand. John and Scott both told me to run the configuration just like I'm doing right now. What part of this don't you motherfukers comprehend? I was told channel 5 and 6 could be run full range and that would cut out all crossovers to the speakers and that I would allow the DSP to control the crossover and EQ. just yesterday John told me the channels 5 and 6 is fixed no matter if it's in full range or low pass. It is fixed to 1000 HZ.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

What us motherfuckers don't understand is how you:

"got certified in car audio and multimedia through a very well-known and respected car audio/multimedia School in Houston Texas called acoustic edge." and how you "had my mecp certification." Yet you are running tweeters off of subwoofer channels, and why you are still posting a new thread every few days asking for help.

If you are so well trained, and have so many high level contacts, why are you here asking for our help, only to reject it every time? 

Either stop asking for help, or put your ego aside and stop bragging about how good you are when people try to help. Either of those options are fine by me.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

For those are trying to use an RTA app They're not that accurate. REW is much more accurate


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

gijoe said:


> What us motherfuckers don't understand is how you:
> 
> "got certified in car audio and multimedia through a very well-known and respected car audio/multimedia School in Houston Texas called acoustic edge." and how you "had my mecp certification." Yet you are running tweeters off of subwoofer channels, and why you are still posting a new thread every few days asking for help.
> 
> ...


I'm getting pissed off because you motherfukers are not holding zapco responsible there's absolutely zero accountability and you dumbfucks will continue to buy products from them. That's my problem. These bastards told me straight up what amplifier to get and it would work with what I was trying to do. It didn't work! Even one of their top SQ competitors says that the STX line sucks and he's the one that put his ass on the line and told them to switch my **** out to their d class 6 channel amplifiers. I don't like wasting my time and being bullshitted I don't give a **** who it is! They refuse to accept that these amplifiers have problems and I don't like being bridged under a 4-ohm load. All they have to do is ****ing own up and take responsibility. It's much easier than just saying let me exchange it out for this all the amplifier that's not even technically in production right now and they don't even know when it's going to be sent to the United States from China


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> you have avoided how your tweeters and system sounded awesome with your tweeter on channels 5/6 playing from 1000hz down


hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahaha


Because I had it hooked up to my Phoenix gold 4-channel amplifier? absolutely zero floor noise. That's how ****boy


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

They offered to solve ur issue with a whole new amp....what else do u want? Jesus Christ. What is the resolution ur looking for? U want a refund? 

Or u just want them to say “our STx line sucks”. Will that be all it takes to dead this thread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

It's probably time for people to stop responding to him until he goes away. he hasn't once agreed with a single thing that anyone has said. I'm done.


----------



## crdi_lover (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm not here to blame you or point a finger at. Just healthy discussion with no offense.



Kountz said:


> I would allow the DSP to control the crossover and EQ. just yesterday John told me the channels 5 and 6 is fixed no matter if it's in full range or low pass. It is fixed to 1000 HZ.


As you have the JL TwK-88 in the sound chain that controls all the crossovers and EQ's, have you set that switch on "Ch 5 & 6" to 'FULL' and tried how the amplifier works? Would it still go into protect mode?

If it was indeed 1000Hz & below and a subwoofer specific channel as per the manufacturer why give the crossover dial that reads only between 50Hz to 250Hz? Why have a switch with only two options - LP or FULL? Why have Bass Boost in that channel which the tweeters don't need anyway. Correct sir?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

MrGreen83 said:


> They offered to solve ur issue with a whole new amp....what else do u want? Jesus Christ. What is the resolution ur looking for? U want a refund?
> 
> Or u just want them to say “our STx line sucks”. Will that be all it takes to dead this thread?
> 
> ...


they offered to resolve the issue by replacing it with a ****ing amp that they don't even have in stock or in the foreseeable future because of covid-19 . The rumors now or that the d series are not going to be shipped to the United States until September or October. so I'm just supposed to deal with a ****y amp and on top of that they're not owning up to this but they're just seeing it as me being difficult. Again, one of their best SQ competitors told me that this ****ing app sucks and demanded that they replace the amplifier with a d series. Unfortunately, he didn't know did these damn things we're not going to be available until Autumn of this year. The best thing they can do is order the dealer to issue me a refund or upgrade me to the z series. all over this ******** me and this dealer are not cool anymore and they've also stop selling Zapco. like any other dealer for Zapco they have a difficult time communicating with these clowns and they suck resolving issues.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

anuraagshenoy said:


> I'm not here to blame you or point a finger at. Just healthy discussion with no offense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not to be rude, but as I stated numerous times... this amp does not go into protect mode with these 8 ohm mid-range drivers in the doors. They only did this with the stereo integrity mids that were 4 ohm. The issue I'm having is floornoise and the fact that they misinformed me about channels 5 and 6. if I would have known this from the beginning I would have never bought this amplifier I would have went with Arc Audio. it does **** with me knowing that this amplifier cannot handle being bridged at 4 ohm. Even though I replaced those woofers with an 8 ohm efficient midrange driver what if I wanted to go with a different speaker? I wouldn't be able to bridge it at 4ohm.

After doing a lot more research John was wrong again. If you set it at full range on channels 5 and 6 it will override that dedicated 1000hz crossover. he told me numerous times today and yesterday but that is a dedicated mid-bass and subwoofer channel and that you cannot override that 1000 hz crossover.

now we got to figure out why we have so much for noise. It's definitely not the wiring or the gear that I think it's the ****ing amp. If the amp can't handle being bridged inform and we're hearing some Florida boys whether it's bridged or not it's got to be the ****ing amp. I've already hooked up an RCA splitter 3.5 mm to the twk-88 to see if the noise was coming from the DSP and it is not. I've also hooked up brand new twisted stinger RCA's from the DSP to the amps and they're still floor noise. No floor noise is coming at all from the d class Memphis PRX 1500 .1 only from the 6 channel Zapco


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

gijoe said:


> .





gijoe said:


> .


----------



## zeebo56 (Jan 16, 2020)

MrGreen83 said:


> They offered to solve ur issue with a whole new amp....what else do u want? Jesus Christ. What is the resolution ur looking for? U want a refund?
> 
> Or u just want them to say “our STx line sucks”. Will that be all it takes to dead this thread?
> 
> ...


he already mentioned he wanted it to be taken out of their line up for next year, maybe that is what he wants to be satisfied along with a refund.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

zeebo56 said:


> he already mentioned he wanted it to be taken out of their line up for next year, maybe that is what he wants to be satisfied along with a refund.


Don't you think it's kind of ****y to offer an amp trade up if you don't even have them in stock at all for the unforeseeable future due to covid-19? That's a terrible resolution. Either trade me up for the z series or issue a full refund and stop the STX series all together until you get your **** right.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Just talked to Jeff. He said who? That might be the heavy metal guy from ATL? We built a few cars for him while I was at Car Tunes.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

dobslob said:


> Just talked to Jeff. He said who? That might be the heavy metal guy from ATL? We built a few cars for him while I was at Car Tunes.


wrong guy I've never had a system installed at cartunes and when I ****ed with him he had his own shop.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Ha. Nope. He laughed at the idea that you did any work for him.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

dobslob said:


> Ha. Nope. He laughed at the idea that you did any work for him.


Yeah, the same guy that stages a break in at his shop and said somebody stole all his high-end equipment so that he could file an insurance claim because his business wasn't doing too well? Yeah Id really believe his ****ing ass the only thing that I said about him in a good way is the fact that he's a good tuner and a very average installer. I worked on a Camry and Corvette for him


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, the Mobile Electronics Installer of the Year is often very average...


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> Yeah, the same guy that stages a break in at his shop and said somebody stole all his high-end equipment so that he could file an insurance claim because his business wasn't doing too well? Yeah Id really believe his ****ing ass the only thing that I said about him in a good way is the fact that he's a good tuner and a very average installer. I worked on a Camry and Corvette for him


same guy who's name you been throwing around but we shouldn't believe him over you although he's one of your top 3 references


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

dobslob said:


> Yes, the Mobile Electronics Installer of the Year is often very average...


He's not better than Doug Potter and he's not better than me. He's a better tuner for sure but he's definitely not a better installer. I think it's hilarious that after all those fraudulent insurance claims with his shop he was selling all that equipment the he file insurance claims on online of course Private sales and groups like this and car audio forum. Somebody call his ass in the act at croc x as well.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Jeff has been a good friend for 25 years or so. I think I know who I can trust.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> Because I had it hooked up to my Phoenix gold 4-channel amplifier? absolutely zero floor noise. That's how ****boy


thats not what you said 10 days ago when you posted about how bad ass the ciare was on your zapco amp, you are boring me now, you have said so much BS you cant keep up with your own BS lies. 

funny thing is several of these guys defended you weeks ago, felt sorry for you, said you had PTS, etc, sad really, in reality you are just a disgruntled dip **** that has anger issues because you lack maturity, you really should see a shrink cause you are beyond stupid and you run your mouth waaaaay to much, a shrink may save you from a future beatdown, later


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

dobslob said:


> Jeff has been a good friend for 25 years or so. I think I know who I can trust.


Well... I've known the ****er longer than that. when people ask me who the best tuners were in Atlanta i always had him in the top five. Me and him was always on the same page about midbass. But that still doesn't exclude the fact that he filed several fraudulent insurance claims just to cover his ass with his shop that failed miserably. I know of two people that bought some zapco amps from him that he claimed were stolen at his shop.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> thats not what you said 10 days ago when you posted about how bad ass the ciare was on your zapco amp, you are boring me now, you have said so much BS you cant keep up with your own BS lies.
> 
> funny thing is several of these guys defended you weeks ago, felt sorry for you, said you had PTS, etc, sad really, in reality you are just a disgruntled dip **** that has anger issues because you lack maturity, you really should see a shrink cause you are beyond stupid and you run your mouth waaaaay to much, a shrink may save you from a future beatdown, later


A future beat down? You know what I would do? I would pay for all of your traveling expenses just to see you try to do it. I'll have my secretary set up a flight itinerary and all of your travel expenses just to meet me at hartsfield airport. I bet you won't take up the offer. Hell, I'll even have an Uber come pick your stupid ass up right from your house and bring you to the airport


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> Well... I've known the ****er longer than that. when people ask me who the best tuners were in Atlanta i always had him in the top five. Me and him was always on the same page about midbass. But that still doesn't exclude the fact that he filed several fraudulent insurance claims just to cover his ass with his shop that failed miserably. I know of two people that bought some zapco amps from him that he claimed were stolen at his shop.


quoted so he can sue your ass for slander


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Kountz said:


> He's not better than Doug Potter and he's not better than me. He's a better tuner for sure but he's definitely not a better installer. I think it's hilarious that after all those fraudulent insurance claims with his shop he was selling all that equipment the he file insurance claims on online of course Private sales and groups like this and car audio forum. Somebody call his ass in the act at croc x as well.


You just accused someone of a crime. So you better be 100% sure and able to prove it. More importantly, your problem isn't the zapco amp. You should inquire about why you are so angry and aggressive to everyone that's trying to help you. Seriously, take some time to think about that. Oh, and be more humble. You'd be surprised how much easier your life could be.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> A future beat down? You know what I would do? I would pay for all of your traveling expenses just to see you try to do it. I'll have my secretary set up a flight itinerary and all of your travel expenses just to meet me at hartsfield airport. I bet you won't take up the offer. Hell, I'll even have an Uber come pick your stupid ass up right from your house and bring you to the airport


but can you do this. also, secretary, come on dude, i give u credit tho for your imagination


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Patriot83 said:


> You just accused someone of a crime. So you better be 100% sure and able to prove it. More importantly, your problem isn't the zapco amp. You should inquire about why you are so angry and aggressive to everyone that's trying to help you. Seriously, take some time to think about that. Oh, and be more humble. You'd be surprised how much easier your life could be.


Everybody in Atlanta knows what the hell he did that's why his dumbass moved to Florida.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> Everybody in Atlanta knows what the hell he did that's why his dumbass moved to Florida.


but you made him your reference for days and multiple times, so now he's a crook and a dumbass, what does that make u


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> but you made him your reference for days and multiple times, so now he's a crook and a dumbass, what does that make u


A crook can't be a good installer? there's lots of badass tradesman in prison that work for free.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> but you made him your reference for days and multiple times, so now he's a crook and a dumbass, what does that make u


Crooks know Crooks. And it also makes me much stronger than you


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> Crooks know Crooks. And it also makes me much stronger than you


admitting that u are a crook is huge first step to recovery, im proud of u. stronger than me, PROVE IT BIATCH, i will thumb wrestle u, u on, have your secretary call me to line it up u motherfuker, cok hole sum biatch master fukin installer cum dumpster


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> A future beat down? You know what I would do? I would pay for all of your traveling expenses just to see you try to do it. I'll have my secretary set up a flight itinerary and all of your travel expenses just to meet me at hartsfield airport. I bet you won't take up the offer. Hell, I'll even have an Uber come pick your stupid ass up right from your house and bring you to the airport


1) you don't have a secretary 
2) you can't afford his flight just for amusement 

You seriously just need to go away at this point. Nobody wants you here. Hell, I'm betting nobody wants you around anywhere else either. 










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> you really feel the need to throw around names etc to make you feel better about yourself and justified. if any of this install BS with those guys is true than what the hell happened to you because the way you act and respond to everyone makes you look and sound like a moron and idiot, when you don't hear what you want its all insults and cursing, get a life, the whole keyboard warrior and expert this and expert that is beyond old and enforces that you are a total idiot.
> 
> ...


I have to believe it was either the head injury from the black ice crash in Wisconsin, or some other late onset mental health issue.
Basically I cannot comprehend how someone can make it this far in life without a bunch of beat downs if they started off this way... so it seems unexplainable to me.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Holmz said:


> I have to believe it was either the head injury from the black ice crash in Wisconsin, or some other late onset mental health issue.
> Basically I cannot comprehend how someone can make it this far in life without a bunch of beat downs if they started off this way... so it seems unexplainable to me.



being a member of an active elite combat unit in the United States Marine corps not many people can just run up on me and beat me the **** down. I would welcome you to try if you'd like. remember, it takes an ass whooping to beat an ass. I welcome you with arms wide open buddy


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

I found one good thing about Kuntz, everyone is getting some pretty good entertainment at his expense. A legend in his own mind.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Kountz said:


> being a member of an active elite combat unit in the United States Marine corps not many people can just run up on me and beat me the **** down. I would welcome you to try if you'd like. remember, it takes an ass whooping to beat an ass. I welcome you with arms wide open buddy


Ah ok. Marines, so did you go to Iraq? If so when and where?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> being a member of an active elite combat unit in the United States Marine corps not many people can just run up on me and beat me the **** down. I would welcome you to try if you'd like. remember, it takes an ass whooping to beat an ass. I welcome you with arms wide open buddy


is there anything you haven't done? now u are a member of an elite combat unit, u r full of yourself, you need to be because everyone else thinks you are joke and a asshat


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Porsche said:


> is there anything you haven't done? now u are a member of an elite combat unit, u r full of yourself, you need to be because everyone else thinks you are joke and a asshat


I'm getting to that. Or trying to.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Nut huggers united


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> Nut huggers united


my offer to thumb wrestle is still on the table


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Kountz said:


> Nut huggers united


Did you deploy to a combat zone?? If so, where and when?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Patriot83 said:


> Did you deploy to a combat zone?? If so, where and when?


i will answer this, NO, he will not even accept my thumb wrestle offer


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

This is like watching a train wreck... but I just can’t help myself!!! This dude here... OMG


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahaha


Please, PM me his email. That's all I need to settle this


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Kountz said:


> You found the problem smartass? Let me remind you I got certified in car audio and multimedia through a very well-known and respected car audio/multimedia School in Houston Texas called acoustic edge. I had my mecp certification until about 6 years ago because I never used it on a professional level. If I suck so bad then why did Scott buwalda Jeff Smith & Doug Potter trust me installing and doing custom fiberglass work in their SQ competition cars? Shut the **** up





Kountz said:


> I have an active 2 way. the mids are 8ohm bridged off of channels 1 through 4. Channels 5 and 6 are for the tweeters. The amplifier is the STX 6 SQ. 4 subwoofer I have a stereo integrity RM 15 powered by a Memphis PRX 1500 .1 my head unit is a Sony ax 7000 double DIN in my sound processor is a JL audio twk 88.


this in fact may be why you are experiencing the problem you are,hook the twewets up to channels 1-2 and bridge your mids to channels3-6,i have a feeling this will change the outcome in appositive way


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Patriot83 said:


> Please, PM me his email. That's all I need to settle this





Patriot83 said:


> Please, PM me his email. That's all I need to settle this


I see you're a hall room monitor trying to be a snitch. You will never get my DOD records unless I give you specific information. It's none of your concern. carry on


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> this in fact may be why you are experiencing the problem you are,hook the twewets up to channels 1-2 and bridge your mids to channels3-6,i have a feeling this will change the outcome in appositive way


I'm going to give that a go tomorrow. I still think there's something up with this amplifier.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

could be but will still be worth it just to make sure


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Kountz said:


> I see you're a hall room monitor trying to be a snitch. You will never get my DOD records unless I give you specific information. It's none of your concern. carry on


goddamn you, you motherfucker. You just answered my godamned question. Do you understand false valor is a ****ing crime you motherfucker. You disrespect every marine and military veteran that served and died for this country. I worked with marine friends that died over there. I worked with Army friends that died there you god damn piece of ****. Can you comprehend what it's like to come to work and hear your friend was killed last night you motherfucker? Tell me where the **** you are. I'll come and find you. Don't you ever mention the military ever again motherfucker.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Patriot83 said:


> goddamn you, you motherfucker. You just answered my godamned question. Do you understand false valor is a ****ing crime you motherfucker. You disrespect every marine and military veteran that served and died for this country. I worked with marine friends that died over there. I worked with Army friends that died there you god damn piece of ****. Can you comprehend what it's like to come to work and hear your friend was killed last night you motherfucker? Tell me where the **** you are. I'll come and find you. Don't you ever mention the military ever again motherfucker.


Wow! I like this!!!! I like this a lot actually. I thoroughly enjoy open invitations. PM sent desk jockey


----------



## spwath (Apr 7, 2020)

This is why this forum needs moderators.

Entertaining though.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Kountz said:


> Wow! I like this!!!! I like this a lot actually. I thoroughly enjoy open invitations. PM sent desk jockey


you piece of garbage. Tell me your name. Do it now or shut the **** up and get off this site. You can call people names or whatever else you want but when you pretend to be a veteran or disrespect the military you ****ed up. PM your name motherfucker


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Patriot83 said:


> Did you deploy to a combat zone?? If so, where and when?


I am going to go out on a limb and assume it was not in a military intelligence unit.


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Patriot83 said:


> goddamn you, you motherfucker. You just answered my godamned question. Do you understand false valor is a ****ing crime you motherfucker. You disrespect every marine and military veteran that served and died for this country. I worked with marine friends that died over there. I worked with Army friends that died there you god damn piece of ****. Can you comprehend what it's like to come to work and hear your friend was killed last night you motherfucker? Tell me where the **** you are. I'll come and find you. Don't you ever mention the military ever again motherfucker.


I'm not military myself, so I don't quite understand what this guy does.

Both of my parents are veterans.
My dad just passed away from brain cancer he picked up from weapons exposure in the military.

I find lying about military service extremely disrespectful.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

This piece of garbage won't give me his name. A classic internet *****. He is the biggest ****ing lying coward piece of **** on this site. No one should reply to this chicken **** piece of garbage anymore.

"My name is none of your ****ing business motherfuker. If you're such a badass why don't you track my IP address? What the **** is your name? I don't know who the **** you are and I don't want to know who you are"


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kountz said:


> no, the amplifier would only go into protect mode when I was running those stereo integrity mid woofers(4ohm). just to see if the speakers had some kind of a weird voice coil configuration to where it really wasn't for home it was a 2 ohm speaker I hooked up some pioneer mid woofers that I know for a fact are 4ohm drivers and the amp did the same thing it would go into protect mode bridging under a 4-ohm load. Now that I'm running a 8 ohm mid woofer bridged I'm not having any issues at all with the amplifier overheating. The amp just does not like being bridged in 4 and definitely not in 2ohm.


So the amp works perfectly fine with the set up you have, but you're are furious because the amp doesn't work in some random configuration that you are not going to be running??

Sorry, but you are just a miserable SOB, Imho.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Look guys, it comes down to this. This dumbass is mentally disturbed. He wasn't in the military. If he was he got kicked out or was never deployed or he would have said where and when. When he said he was "friends with a car audio installer" for 25 yrs, that tipped me off. No military person stays anywhere long enough to form those kinds of relationships with anyone else except with other military people. The fact that he won't answer any question about his military experience says it all. He made up **** about SkizeR and is clearly lying about being in the marines. Trust me, every military person will gladly tell you about their military deployments, assignments etc. Just disregard his threads and BS posts


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, this is slightly out of control.... wouldn't you say. I am only jumping in to clear up a few things.

Firstly, the 6 channel ST-6X SQ is absolutely able to play full range across all 6 channels. I have 2 of them in my wife's car both bridged to 3 channels and driver front separates and rear fill. Never overheated, never shut down, even on the 26 hour trip to 2018 finals where she won Stock Class World Champion. I have one right now on the test bench and can make a short video if more proof is needed. I apologize that John misinformed you on that matter but he was thinking of the earlier model.

Secondly, I have not read every bashing post in this thread so maybe it was covered, but I have still never gotten the questions answered from our 1st conversation where I suggested you add a fan. What is the voltage at the amp while it is burning hot and you're driving it hard? What is the resistance between the ground lug on the battery and the ground at the amplifier terminal? You refused to add a fan after twice I asked you to. This would be similar questions I would ask anyone calling about an amp overheating. You're in a gray area with the impedance, you are below the official threshold, everybody in this thread knows that, but the amp is not going into low impedance protection so it is just working at maximum capability and you aren't willing to assist it with a fan. You could have solved the entire issue in my humble opinion with a little more open-mindedness. In the time you took out of your life to make the 50+ posts about your unhappiness, it could have been better spent finding a solution to the issue. And that solution could have better served to be helpful on this forum to others here. That's what forums like this are all about, it's not always about being negative.

Thirdly, The last I heard you had grenaded the amp and it was in need of repair, did you lie to me? Why have you not sent it into me??? Replacement is still an option. If it truly is an amp problem which I am not convinced of, I need to get to the bottom of why in order to better serve our customers and better provide info to Zapco to get resolutions to issues like this. As I have also told you, this is electronics and anything is possible, but I cannot fix your install over the phone, I can only assist based on the info you give, and in this case, now look at whatever has failed which will tell us what happened. What I can tell you is there is a III version about to launch in the coming months that has an onboard fan and bigger heatsink area and more power.

So in closing, people who know me in here, know I'm a stand-up guy and will help everyone with anything I can. My 10 years on the competition circuit with multiple National and World Championships should be an indication that I know a little something about Car Audio. Your name dropping is silly, those are good friends of mine, So please take it down a couple of notches, reaccess the situation and let's get this resolved. Your bashing is quite unfounded, unneeded, and useless in rectifying the situation. You said you were on the SQ side of Car Audio wanting Class AB with good volume, you misrepresented your system needs and that's ok, we have all done that before. Let's turn this around get back to having some fun in Car Audio. I have wasted enough time on this, I look forward to seeing your amp get sent to me.

-Scott


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

im glad im going riding tomorrow,sunday im continuing with my install,yall try to relax and enjoy your weekend


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

yes,i have the 6 chanel amp he is saying is not working properly,not hooked up yet ,but I doubt there will be any problems with it


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

SQHemi said:


> Wow, this is slightly out of control.... wouldn't you say. I am only jumping in to clear up a few things.
> 
> Firstly, the 6 channel ST-6X SQ is absolutely able to play full range across all 6 channels. I have 2 of them in my wife's car both bridged to 3 channels and driver front separates and rear fill. Never overheated, never shut down, even on the 26 hour trip to 2018 finals where she won Stock Class World Champion. I have one right now on the test bench and can make a short video if more proof is needed. I apologize that John misinformed you on that matter but he was thinking of the earlier model.
> 
> ...


Seriously Scott... don't even waste your time with this guy.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

jimmydee said:


> Seriously Scott... don't even waste your time with this guy.


It doesn't work like that... he works for a company that has a reputation to uphold.
If he came on here and responded "in kind" then few would consider ordering their products.

Coming in looking "*like an adult*" means that poeple look at the thread and say to themselves, "if they treat this fellow like that, then if I have an issue I too would covered".

The other possibility is that the Scott fellow is an *adult*, and can communicate without being emotion and ego driven. And without name calling and other 12 year old traits.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

The floor noise on the tweeters is usually because sub channels have a much lower SNR as it doesn’t have to super quiet when playing a sub and because it’s not playing high frequencies the noise won’t be amplified...

Most amps that have a dedicated sub channel has a SNR of at least 20db lower around 80dbs compared to the other channels that have a SNR of around 100dbs 

Try putting channels 5&6 for midbass instead of tweeters... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Holmz said:


> It doesn't work like that... he works for a company that has a reputation to uphold.
> If he came on here "in kind" then few would consider ordering their products.
> 
> Coming in like an adult means that poeple look at the thread and say to themselves, "if they treat this fellow like that, then if I have an issue I too would covered".


Yeah, to catch him lying about the product being defective, yet they are still offering to replace, upgrade, and offer alternative solutions? 

That is some service.

Countz could not be convinced by anyone to entertain a constructive solution.

He does not desire a constructive solution. 

And if this guy is worth their time and effort, who isn't? 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

This is getting as entertaining as Hillbilly Handfishing









Or, better yet... Tiger King!!!









But, let's not forget the classics










Ge0


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> Yeah, to catch him lying about the product being defective, yet they are still offering to replace, upgrade, and offer alternative solutions?
> 
> That is some service.
> 
> ...


In the other post that was locked I had mentioned some fake it till you make it concept.
Namely; think what an adult would write, and if you post does not look like that, then don't post it.

We don't know is Scott is an adult or just a professional, but we give others the benefit of the doubt. If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, then it is a duck.

Even Scott was under impressed, he acted like an adult.

So with that impressive cutormer service, who would not trust Zapco now?


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

SQHemi said:


> Wow, this is slightly out of control.... wouldn't you say. I am only jumping in to clear up a few things.
> 
> Firstly, the 6 channel ST-6X SQ is absolutely able to play full range across all 6 channels. I have 2 of them in my wife's car both bridged to 3 channels and driver front separates and rear fill. Never overheated, never shut down, even on the 26 hour trip to 2018 finals where she won Stock Class World Champion. I have one right now on the test bench and can make a short video if more proof is needed. I apologize that John misinformed you on that matter but he was thinking of the earlier model.
> 
> ...


Well spoken and well respected. Thank you.

Ge0


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Patriot83 said:


> Please, PM me his email. That's all I need to settle this


he posted his own name and email earlier in the thread.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> They don't deserve to be bashed because you're not bridging it at 4ohm. Your drivers are 3.4 ohm, which is below the rated spec. There are plenty of people that would find this amplifier perfect for their needs at a reasonable price. just because you used it incorrectly doesn't mean it's a ****ty amp.
> 
> You mounted the amp above another amp in an enclosed space where all the air gets trapped at the top surrounding the amp you're having overheating issues with.
> 
> ...


I've been reading through this this morning and have made it to page 5 but I had to pause to comment because you keep commenting on the speakers being less than 4 ohms. I looked those speakers up, and they describe it as a 4 ohm speaker. That "Re" number you're referencing, I've never seen any speaker match the nominal impedance. Every speaker I've ever seen is lower.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

RE doesn't matter. The impedance is what matters and it varies on frequency 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> RE doesn't matter. The impedance is what matters and it varies on frequency
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Right but some vary more than others, and some lower than others.
Is it safe to assume that every driver listed as 4ohm will work with every amplifier listed as 4 ohm stable with no exceptions? I believe there are always exceptions. 

Where's the rule about how low the impedence can really get before there are problems?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> Right but some vary more than others, and some lower than others.
> Is it safe to assume that every driver listed as 4ohm will work with every amplifier listed as 4 ohm stable with no exceptions? I believe there are always exceptions.
> 
> Where's the rule about how low the impedence can really get before there are problems?


There is no rule. It comes down to current draw and what the amps protection circuit was designed to do 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

As long as you are discussing this issue, I might as well take the opportunity to learn something. Better than contributing to the crap-fest the OP has been carrying on. 

My question is pretty straightforward. Does it make sense to account for impedance added by different wiring? It may be insignificant but say for example, OEM speaker wires vs. after-market?


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> Right but some vary more than others, and some lower than others.
> Is it safe to assume that every driver listed as 4ohm will work with every amplifier listed as 4 ohm stable with no exceptions? I believe there are always exceptions.
> 
> Where's the rule about how low the impedence can really get before there are problems?


If we can't say all 4 ohm speakers will work with all 4 ohm amps then it becomes the wild, wild west. We're all taking a chance that if we bridge our 4 ohm stable amps to "4 ohm" speakers that they make not work.

Also factor in the impedance varying and it gets complicated even further. SkizeR himself just said Re doesn't matter. Kountz's speakers are 4 ohms so I don't think we can accuse him of using speakers "not designed for the amp".

At the risk of sounding like I'm siding with Kountz, I've seen people say he isn't using the right impedance speakers. I've seen people talk about his installation skills. And I've seen people not even get the model number of the amp in question, correct. I'm not sure a little bit of wire showing at the input or an RCA being twisted is going to cause extreme overheating and going into Protect. Not to mention, he has confirmation from people representing Zapco to confirm certain things.

Is his verbal skills here less than stellar? OK. But his problems are getting redirected at him rather than Zapco or the amp. I think I would get frustrated too if people kept laying the problems at my feet when I had already laid out the steps I had taken. Should he just take the offer of an exchange? Yes. Should he just try some fans? Yes; I would just to see if it eliminates the issue. But I don't think we should have to add fans to stuff unless the install compromises the amps' natural air flow.

Now I'm going to jump behind this wall before the tomatoes start being hurled my way,  .


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

blammo585 said:


> If we can't say all 4 ohm speakers will work with all 4 ohm amps then it becomes the wild, wild west. We're all taking a chance that if we bridge our 4 ohm stable amps to "4 ohm" speakers that they make not work.
> 
> Also factor in the impedance varying and it gets complicated even further. SkizeR himself just said Re doesn't matter. Kountz's speakers are 4 ohms so I don't think we can accuse him of using speakers "not designed for the amp".
> 
> ...


Just because people are saying he is not using the correct speakers doesn't make it fact 
The speakers he is using are fine, but he is not willing to look at any other solutions and just wants to throw a tantrum in public. So many suggestions have been made that could help, including unbridging the amp. No way is he going to be able to hear a difference between 150 watts and 300 watts, at least until Zapco can swap his amp out. Also who is to say the amp is not defective? Can he swap it out same for same? Of course, but again he is unwilling to try anything.


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm not 100% convinced it can't be a speaker / matching issue. He said the amp runs fine with different speakers or when run unbridged at one point. So if you're going according to that it's this particular speaker being connected bridge mode that started the problem.

But he's contradicted himself so many times I can't even figure out what he currently has connected.

It wasn't even clear if he is still having that issue or just hooked it up like that one time and had problems. If the latter is the case it easily could have been a wiring or install issue he didn't notice at the time.

At one point he said the amp was shutting down quickly, before having any chance to get warm. But many things said don't make sense, so not sure what to believe.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> Oh really? The amp won't handle loads below 4ohms?
> 
> From the manual:
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I have been planing to say. Zapco has in no way been deceitful about these amps. I trust Zapco and have been running their amps for the past 8 years without issue, granted they have been the LE, LX and AP lines, but that doesn’t really matter.


----------



## SLicK55 AMG (Jan 23, 2020)

Porsche said:


> Jesus loves you, now go back to playing your dungeon & dragons, good night


Hey. Eaay there fella. No need to put down Dungeons and Dragons players. Joe Mangianello is a dungeon master and Tom Morello and Vince Vaughn play in his game. They'll hand out a butt whoopin'!


----------



## SLicK55 AMG (Jan 23, 2020)

Kountz said:


> *not to be rude*, but as I stated numerous times... this amp does not go into protect mode with these 8 ohm mid-range drivers in the doors. They only did this with the stereo integrity mids that were 4 ohm. The issue I'm having is floornoise and the fact that they misinformed me about channels 5 and 6. if I would have known this from the beginning I would have never bought this amplifier I would have went with Arc Audio. it does **** with me knowing that this amplifier cannot handle being bridged at 4 ohm. Even though I replaced those woofers with an 8 ohm efficient midrange driver what if I wanted to go with a different speaker? I wouldn't be able to bridge it at 4ohm.
> 
> After doing a lot more research John was wrong again. If you set it at full range on channels 5 and 6 it will override that dedicated 1000hz crossover. he told me numerous times today and yesterday but that is a dedicated mid-bass and subwoofer channel and that you cannot override that 1000 hz crossover.
> 
> now we got to figure out why we have so much for noise. It's definitely not the wiring or the gear that I think it's the ****ing amp. If the amp can't handle being bridged inform and we're hearing some Florida boys whether it's bridged or not it's got to be the ****ing amp. I've already hooked up an RCA splitter 3.5 mm to the twk-88 to see if the noise was coming from the DSP and it is not. I've also hooked up brand new twisted stinger RCA's from the DSP to the amps and they're still floor noise. No floor noise is coming at all from the d class Memphis PRX 1500 .1 only from the 6 channel Zapco


I think that ship has sailed bro.


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

SQHemi said:


> Wow, this is slightly out of control.... wouldn't you say. I am only jumping in to clear up a few things.
> -Scott


I have emailed Zapco, Scott @ Zapco & used the contact form multiple times on the Zapco website, I think I emailed John @ Zapco also, & called Aurigin 3 times regarding an amp purchase. I have been waiting for almost a month & a half now trying to find how to purchase & current pricing on AP & SP & Z-II line of amps.

I own a 150.4AP & Z2KDII & want to go 3 way w/ a 150.6 AP/ SP or maybe 150.2 AP/ SP if I can fit a third amp. I am in Metro Atlanta area & I don’t know of any local dealers. 

My email is [email protected]

Thank you for your time


----------



## OnYrMrk (Apr 20, 2009)

ChaseUTB said:


> I have emailed Zapco, Scott @ Zapco & used the contact form multiple times on the Zapco website, I think I emailed John @ Zapco also, & called Aurigin 3 times regarding an amp purchase. I have been waiting for almost a month & a half now trying to find how to purchase & current pricing on AP & SP & Z-II line of amps.
> 
> I own a 150.4AP & Z2KDII & want to go 3 way w/ a 150.6 AP/ SP or maybe 150.2 AP/ SP if I can fit a third amp. I am in Metro Atlanta area & I don’t know of any local dealers.
> 
> ...


Just so you know, Aurigin is no longer affiliated with Zapco. They ended that relationship Dec 31st 2019. So getting them to respond on a Zapco issue will be falling on deaf ears. I am not sure who is the Zapco distributor now. This information I got from Klifton, and it was confirmed here: APEX and Aurigin Part Ways, Conclude Zapco Distribution Agreement in the USA


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

OnYrMrk said:


> Just so you know, Aurigin is no longer affiliated with Zapco. They ended that relationship Dec 31st 2019. So getting them to respond on a Zapco issue will be falling on deaf ears. I am not sure who is the Zapco distributor now. This information I got from Klifton, and it was confirmed here: APEX and Aurigin Part Ways, Conclude Zapco Distribution Agreement in the USA


My amps came from Aurigin, I had been trying to resolve an issue regarding my amps b4 they absolved distribution. I then contacted them after contacting Zapco many times w/ no response. I finally got an email response from Zapco but due to the info they ask it’s taken awhile to compose the timeline of events in a concise email.

Now one of my amps powers on into protect & I have trouble shot every possibility I have researched. Hoping I can get a smooth solution. Zapco manual has 0 info regarding protect lights & troubleshooting. Just that the amp has 4 way protectio circuit..


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ifixtheinternet said:


> Right but some vary more than others, and some lower than others.
> Is it safe to assume that every driver listed as 4ohm will work with every amplifier listed as 4 ohm stable with no exceptions? I believe there are always exceptions.
> 
> Where's the rule about how low the impedence can really get before there are problems?


Re is as low s is goes for any loudspeaker (signifying a stalled coil), Given impedance with a free moving speaker coil the load only goes up from there.

Ge0


----------



## hobart666 (Apr 18, 2020)

Kountz said:


> View attachment 269131


Ummm, I just want to say that looks like the same cheap terminal block that planet audio uses. Also would like to mention that A/B amps always run hot but shutting off due to heat means you have a load it doesn't like which all of you know this already. Lastly ROCKFORD FOSGATE FOR THE WIN!!! Their new amps or any of their old American made Punch series A/B amps have 0 distortion and will put a hurting on zapco. The only thing that zapco even makes that may be worth having is their dsp, but like any dsp it's only as good as the person programming it... Any company that likes to use proprietary wiring for as long as they did before they came around to using RCA's can just file chapter 11 in my eyes...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^Interesting first post.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^^Interesting first post.


kountz in disguise, dude was a satanist and this dudes name ends in 666


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Porsche said:


> kountz in disguise, dude was a satanist and this dudes name ends in 666


LOL...The Kountz "NEW FORUM NAME" guessing game BEGINS !!!

Solid point on the "666", but personally, I don't think that post is NEAR nasty enough to be him...maybe "Son of Kountz" ??


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Kountz couldn't even make it through the weekend...
So obviously him.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> kountz in disguise, dude was a satanist and this dudes name ends in 666


I was thinking it was someone who is a welder, as the Hobart was not accompanied by an Au flag...

Or maybe a welder sparking up flashes of discontent?
Which also has the Thor twist to it, so maybe it is the same person?


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

What did I miss now with “ Kountz “ lmao


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

ChaseUTB said:


> What did I miss now with “ Kountz “ lmao


Showed-up again, with a new user name: hobart666

Banned (again)


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Got to hand it to him though.
That was the most entertaining forum banter ever.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

